# We call these Armadillo Eggs



## ecto1 (Mar 9, 2012)

One of my favorite sides to make.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 9, 2012)

Great vid and they looks delicious...what did you glaze them with?


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 9, 2012)

1 Part BBQ Sauce 1 Part Honey 1 TSP Cheyenne Pepper


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks...they certainly do look really good!


----------



## flareside92 (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks really good. I can see this gets added to the 'to do ' list


----------



## johnnie walker (Mar 14, 2012)

ECTO, those look mighty tastey!  Nice Video!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2012)

Great Video Hollywood!...JJ


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice Video Ecto!

I make those alot I make mine much smaller though & use jalapeno stuffed olives with sausage only.  Either way they're ALL yummy!!

What happened to the UDS'S


----------



## alelover (Mar 16, 2012)

Those look awesome EJ. Looks like something I need to add to "The List".


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 16, 2012)

realtorterry said:


> Nice Video Ecto!
> 
> I make those alot I make mine much smaller though & use jalapeno stuffed olives with sausage only.  Either way they're ALL yummy!!
> 
> What happened to the UDS'S




I still use them all well maybe not all of them I have my two favorite and I am refurbishing two to give to freinds and I have two spares.


----------



## sound1 (Mar 16, 2012)

They look great, good job on the video too.


----------



## vikingboy6956 (Mar 16, 2012)

I will also be putting these on the "to do" list.

Props to guy wearing Twins gear!!!!!


----------

